# VIPA 315 SB Profibus Probleme



## Alleinikoff (2 September 2008)

Servus,
am Profibus der Vipa hängen bei uns folgende Geräte:
3x Servoumrichter
1x ET 200
1x MP 177b
Der MPI Bus ist nicht in gebrauch.

Wir haben nun folgendes Problem:
Über "erreichbare Teilnehmer" im Simatic Manager können wir alle oben aufgezählten Teilnehmer finden. Ab und an verschwinden aber mal 1-2 Stück. Beim Übertragen eines Projekts auf das MP177b bricht die Verbindung nach ca. 5 sec. (sobald die RT heruntergefahren wird) ab.
Wir haben jetzt auch schon die FW der Vipa aktualisiert was aber keinen Erfolg brachte.

Danke im Vorraus
Alleinikoff


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

Wir haben schon einige VIPA eingesetzt und die von dir beschriebenen Probleme kenne ich noch nicht. Aus Erfahrung heraus würde ich zuerst noch einmal die Verkabelung und besonders die Stecker des Profibus untersuchen. Sind die Abschußwiderstände korrekt gesetzt? Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit läuft euer Bus, bei Problemen hilft oft eine Verringerung. Ein Bustester wie der BT3 hilft, physikalische Fehler am Bus auszuschließen, also Spannung, Flankensteilheit etc. Erst dann würde ich anfangen, bei der SPS und den anderen Teilnehmern zu suchen.


----------



## Alleinikoff (2 September 2008)

Wenn ich die Vipa durch ne Siemens 315 2DP ersetzte und die HW Konfig anpasse, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Der Bus läuft mit 1,5Mbit.

Gruß
Alleinikoff


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

Alleinikoff schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Vipa durch ne Siemens 315 2DP ersetzte und die HW Konfig anpasse, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
> Der Bus läuft mit 1,5Mbit.
> 
> Gruß
> Alleinikoff



So ein Verhalten ließe mich natürlich auch zuerst an die VIPA denken. 
In diesem Fall --> VIPA anrufen, die sind eigentlich sehr hilfsbereit. Sag denen auch genau, was du am Bus hängen hast, ich hatte schon einmal Probleme, weil ein Slave eine falsche Telegrammlänge benutzte und so einen Busfehler auslöste.

PS: Aber trotz Allem, doch nochmal den Bus prüfen, vielleicht ist die VIPA auch nur empfindlicher/störanfälliger bei Problemen mit dem Bus. 

PS: Ich würde auch mal einzelne Geräte herausnehmen, am Besten eines nach dem andern zur Hardwarekonfig hinzufügen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch hier ein Slave, mit dem die VIPA nicht richtig spielt.


----------



## micha732 (2 September 2008)

*Was wird genau verwendet?*

Hy was wird genau verwendet?

_3x Servoumrichter_ 
--> Welcher Hersteller?
--> Wie kommuniziert ihr über den Profibus? DPV0 oder DPV1

_1x ET 200_
--> Welche ET200? Sollte es die ET200S sein, dann schau auf die VIPA Hompage, dort findest du eine GSD Datei für die ET200S von Siemens. Verwende diese und viele Probleme sind gelöß!

_1x MP 177b_
_--> _Hängt das Pänel nur als Slave dran oder betreibt ihr es im Masterbetrieb? 
VIPA kann keine Master-Master Kommunikation. Auch hier die Frage: Welches DP Protokoll: DPV0 oder DPV1?

Am besten du nimmst dein Programm und schickst es den Jungs von der VIPA Hotline. Dort wird dir geholfen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maxl (2 September 2008)

Also zuallererst kenne ich jetzt kein MP177B. Ist es ein OP177B? Ein TP177B? ein MP177 oder ein Mobile Panel?

Ich hab zuletzt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Simatic-Panel an einer VIPA-CPU (in meinem Fall ein MP277 an einer 315-SN) schon mal den gesamten Bus zum Absturz bringen kann. Das Problem ließ sich durch 2 Maßnahmen eingrenzen und schließlich beheben.
- die Funktion "TokenWatch" an der VIPA-CPU abschalten, dies ist möglich durch Erstellen einer Speedbus-Konfiguration (auch bei einer CPU ohne Speedbus)
- Siemens-Panel neu flashen (hier hat scheinbar der Profibus-Treiber, der original installiert ist ein Problem) - interessanterweise war das Problem auch dann nicht mehr reproduzierbar, wenn man das Panel mit der gleichen Firmware geflasht hat, wie original drauf war

Genaueres zu diesem Phänomen in diesem Thread:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20805
und mein Fazit dazu:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=145197&postcount=14


Da Dein Phänomen aber genau zu dem Zeitpunkt auftritt, wo die Runtime herunterfährt, kann ich mir aber auch ein anderes Problem vorstellen:
Ist es möglich, dass Dein Panel als "einziger Master am Bus" projektiert ist. Ich bin zwar kein Profibus-Profi, aber es wäre denkbar, dass das Panel tatsächlich den Bus "steuert" - sprich: die Baudrate usw. vorgibt - und just zu dem zeitpunkt wenn die Runtime herunterfährt (und der Profibus deaktiviert wird) bleibt demnach der gesamte Bus stehen.


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Da Dein Phänomen aber genau zu dem Zeitpunkt auftritt, wo die Runtime herunterfährt, kann ich mir aber auch ein anderes Problem vorstellen:
> Ist es möglich, dass Dein Panel als "einziger Master am Bus" projektiert ist. Ich bin zwar kein Profibus-Profi, aber es wäre denkbar, dass das Panel tatsächlich den Bus "steuert" - sprich: die Baudrate usw. vorgibt - und just zu dem zeitpunkt wenn die Runtime herunterfährt (und der Profibus deaktiviert wird) bleibt demnach der gesamte Bus stehen.



Das glaube ich nicht so richtig, das MP muß ja normalerweise nicht einmal in die Hardwarekonfig der SPS mit einbezogen werden. Ich wüßte nicht, daß ein MP überhaupt Profibus-Master sein kann. Einziger Master am Bus hatte wohl eher etwas mit MPI zu tun, oder?


----------



## Alleinikoff (3 September 2008)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Ich werde jetzt die ganzen Vorschläge abarbeiten was aber ne weile dauern kann, da ich noch ein anderes Projekt laufen habe.
Die Umrichter sind von Stöber MDS Serie.
Es handelt sich um ein MP 177 DP und es ist eine ET200s verbaut.
Vielen Dank
Gruß Alleinikoff


----------



## Maxl (3 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht, daß ein MP überhaupt Profibus-Master sein kann. Einziger Master am Bus hatte wohl eher etwas mit MPI zu tun, oder?


Mit einem Panel habs ich noch nicht getestet, aber grundsätzlich sollte es sich am Profibus ähnlich verhalten wie ein PG, welches "Einziger Master am Bus" ist.
Das ist z.B. notwendig, wenn man eine ET200S-CPU (IM151-7) in Betrieb nimmt, welche am Profibus Slave ist (der Master ist schon beim Kunden und steht nicht zur Verfügung). Im Lieferzustand ist das Ding noch auf MPI parametriert, sobald man aber die HW-Config lädt, wird das Ding Profibus-Slave und man kommt nicht mehr Online. Nun muss ein Panel oder das PG Master am Profibus sein, um eine Verbindung zur CPU per Profibus aufbauen zu können.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl (3 September 2008)

Alleinikoff schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein MP 177 DP und es ist eine ET200s verbaut.


Macht zwar jetzt keinen Unterschied zu Deinem Problem, aber MP177 ist nach wie vor zu Ungenau.
Es gibt ein Multi Panel 177 (welches als MP177 bezeichnet wird)
und es gibt ein Mobile Panel 177 (welches gemeinhin auch meist als MP177 bezeichnet wird). Daher die Frage, welches Panel.


----------



## Alleinikoff (4 September 2008)

Servus,
es handelt sich um ein Mobile Panel 177 DP.
Hatte bisher aber noch keine Zeit eure ganzen Vorschläge abzuarbeiten.

Gruß
Alleinikoff


----------



## Alleinikoff (12 September 2008)

So die Anlage funktioniert jetzt.
Hab alles von der CPU gelöscht, dann die HW- Konfig. neu gemacht und alles eingespielt.
Habe vorher die neusten HW- Updates runtergeladen.
Wo jetzt der genaue Unterschied ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Gruß Alleinikoff


----------



## micha732 (12 September 2008)

*Welche Firmware hast du nun eingespielt*

Hallo Alleinikof,

welche Firmware hast du eingespielt?

Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem mit einem Mobile-Panel.

Gruß

micha732


----------

